# Ab  nächsten Freitag 26.10. ist mit stark fallenden ...



## koifischfan (17. Okt. 2012)

... Temperaturen zu rechnen. Bundesweit. Nachts Frost und am Tage 4 bis 8 Grad. Zum Glück mit wenig Niederschlag. Nutzt also das schöne Wochenende. Und den Chat am 21.10. : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37700

Hier könnt ihr euch das Wetter selbst ansehen:
Heute bis +192 Stunden: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfs/
+192 bis +384 Stunden: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfsx/

Dazu oben im Fenster 'bitte wählen' 'Min/Max-Temperaturen' oder 'Niederschlag' wählen.


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ab  nächsten Freitag 26.10. ist mit stark fallenden ...*

Hallo,

man, was ist denn das für ein Hellseher? 

Ich verlaße mich da lieber auf Claudia Kleinert.


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ab  nächsten Freitag 26.10. ist mit stark fallenden ...*

Eigentlich gibts bei den ernst zu nehmenden Wetterfröschen so was wie ne freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung, nicht mehr wie 3 Tage vorher zu sagen. Den ARD Wetter Trend (ihr wisst schon das Diagramm) akzeptier ich auch noch, weils schön zeigt wie unterschiedlich die Prognosen bereits ab dem 4. Tag streuen...

Ich mein, ok - es ist Herbst und möglich ist es natürlich. Vorbereiten sollte man sich und seinen Teich nun wirklich langsam, der Chatabend kommt grad noch rechtzeitig... soweit sind wir uns sicher einig.


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ab  nächsten Freitag 26.10. ist mit stark fallenden ...*

Hallo,
also wenn ich morgens in unser "Wetterprogramm" reinschaue und Nachmittags nochmal, dann muss wohl jemand viel Zeit und Spaß mit den Diagrammen und Voraussagen haben. Das verändert sich so schnell, das ich an so weite Voraussagen nicht glaube, außer ich wohne in Ägypten  Da ist immer Sommer 
Lassen wir mal das Ganze auf uns zukommen. Wir wissen ja schließlich, dass der Herbst/Winter vor der Tür steht.
LG Sandra


----------

